# Do you need a privacy fence?????



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

If you need a privacy fence send me a pm!!!! Free Estimates!!!!

I do Decks, fish cleaning tables, Vinyl fences, patios, or any of you exterior house hold needs.

Jeff Gerner 

One of a kind Fences

I Will give a 15% discount and I will pay you 100.00 for referring me to some on else and they will get the same discount!!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff helped me put my hardwood floors in my house 2 years ago. This guy can build ANYTHING! I highly recommend him for any if your house hold needs!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Jeff helped me put my hardwood floors in my house 2 years ago. This guy can build ANYTHING! I highly recommend him for any if your house hold needs!


He helped you or you helped him?:whistling:

Jeff is good people, I wouldnt hesitate to use him at all.:thumbup:


----------

